# How to pack yur smokes in a tree



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2003)

Check it out. No more crushed, wet smokes for me.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2003)

Here ya go;


----------



## Stumper (Nov 1, 2003)

Of course you COULD just give'em up. It's your business. Enjoy your cigs. Even better, enjoy a few more years in the trees.:angel:


----------



## rborist1 (Nov 1, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks for the pity, Brian. Can't get too much of that!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 1, 2003)

Wow, i guess everyone's essential gear is different! Don't smoke (might stunt growth they say); so i'd rather have a loop runner, carabiner, or rescue pulley..


----------



## moose (Nov 1, 2003)

Wow! I could save thousands of dollars. Do you have one that will hold a six pack?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2003)

Let me talk to my engineers....


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 1, 2003)

i don't know about you........are those osha or ansi approved cig snaps?

since i don't wear traditional jeans and sweat shirts most of my pants have thigh pockets i just use them. in the past i did use a little nylon pouch that held a pack and lighter clipped to my saddle.

you must have a problem in the south sweating through the pack's..........a pouch is the only option for you. 

or should i be telling you to quit too ? so you could join the ranks of a squirrel?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kf_tree _
> *
> 
> or should i be telling you to quit too ? so you could join the ranks of a squirrel? *




Trust me, that squirrel thinks he quit, but it ain't official until yur 4th or 5th year. I had been quit for three years a couple years back.
I'll give it a whirl again when I'm ready for it. No need to die any earlier then I have to.


----------



## Groundman (Nov 1, 2003)

One time a nasssssty treeman threw a stinky cigg out of his tree and hit poor Smeagol on the head! It burnses, preciousss!


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quit 2 years ago today!
Didn't help my stamina at all, gained 40 lbs within the first couple months, still carrying most of that 
Still smell good though, was just remembering the sweet feeling of having a smokey treat while in the top of a big tree the other day...........


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 1, 2003)

Whad else ya gonna do waiting on the groundies to catch up?


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Nov 1, 2003)

We've banned smoking here in N. Fla.(tally). Well almost, not sure on the numbers but if a bar sells a certain % of food--NO SMOKING---
All restaurants-NONE--WHAT-SO-EVER!!!! Some places are going down, happy hour crowd has moved on. My mom kept our house funked up with fagg smoke for my first 15 years, but she has been clean for for over 15yrs now. YUK! I'll pass.

I like a dip of Copenhagen now and again but that habit is less then 10 cans a year. You can take the boy out of the country but you can't take the country out of the boy. To each his own-I never judge--demons- I know a few


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 2, 2003)

I quit We do a hard physical job, why make it harder? Out on the dirt track by lap 3 smokers are the ones that eat roost. Quiting takes forever, its been years since I have had one, but my last pack (which I still have) looks aweful tempting on the hard days.

If it wasnt for my massive constant alcohol abuse I dont know what I would do to relieve the stress


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

Bump for NYSawBoss!


----------



## jkrueger (Sep 13, 2004)

I quit smoking for 8 years. Well, a pipe, and didn't go to heavy. Just liked different tobaccos and special mixes I got when living in NYC.

One day I got up and said something has been missing in my life, hmmm, I went out and bought a pipe.

There are people who's minds work better with a little nicotine. Unfortunatly all the other sh*t that comes with most tobacco products is the killer. I take a small ount of nic. in by smoking my pipe. Keep the amount small. And I feel better.

For all of you who quit and stand as there isn't any other choice, you probably smoked scocial psych. and peer stuff. You, like many including the major of NYC don't know their bio science.

Thanks for the oportunity to say this, dah,
Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm gonna slap the patch on as soon as the weather permits, another couple months.

I've been smoking long enough, it's been fun, but it's time to lay the suckers down.

I know I can do it, I quit for three years before.

I look too good to die anytime, soon!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

*But 'til then...*

I replaced the original metal material with standard aquarium air tubing... much more plyable.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

But, that's a moot point, for me. I'm gonna quit soon.

Still, I outta patent it, and sell it for $2.99.

Complete with lighter!


----------



## jimmyq (Sep 13, 2004)

smoked fer ten, clean for 6 (years that is).

MB: you should PM Sean and sell it to Sherril..


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello Butch, when I worked in Western forests where it rained all the time, I would put my fumeros along with a pressure bandage above the webbing in my hardhat, but they had to be wrapped well in baggy.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimmyq _
> *smoked fer ten, clean for 6 (years that is).
> 
> MB: you should PM Sean and sell it to Sherril.. *



Nah, I'm too nice a guy to make money off the tobbacco industry...


----------



## glens (Sep 13, 2004)

Well there's that and maybe you don't want to have to share in the liability of promoting the habit?

Something John just mentioned is along the same lines as something in another recent thread.&nbsp; Placing stuff between your shell and webbing in the hard hat can make it so the suspension will bottom out on your head, which is likely why the practice is officially prohibited.

You could do like I used to do and quit smoking but still chew, or quit chewing but still smoke...

Glen


----------



## okietreedude1 (Sep 13, 2004)

I dont smoke, never have smoked a cigarette in my life (note - cigarette). Ive smoked a pipe and cigars before while working in the mosquito woods of N. Minn. 

Anyway, I was on vacation a couple weeks ago and was watching a tv show bout 4pm (wont say the name) and they had a dr. on as the guess. he was there showing body parts that had been taken out of peoples bodys after theyd died. They showed a lung w/ cancer nodes on it. IT WAS NASTY!!! If I thought I could dig up that picture, I would and post it. If that sight wouldnt convince you to quit, Im not sure what would.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okietreedude1 _
> *I dont smoke, never have smoked a cigarette in my life (note - cigarette). *









I'm plan on looking real bad when I'm dead.

Sorry.


----------



## arboromega (Sep 14, 2004)

i used to smoke in the tree, but quit that. no much better but now i dip some skoal, but can breath alot easier. only smoke 1 or 2 at night . i did tie a cold beer into my lanyard the other night to climb a pine in my yard and watch the sun set into the river the other night though. my wife and i plan to quit smoking (and skoal for me) in two weeks. 14 years of tobacco is too long with that crap.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 14, 2004)

Gerald B has a cool buddy with whomever is with him, when he gets to the top in one of his rec climbs.

I wish 'ole Jerry would stop in here, once in awhile. We've talked, via email. He's cool in my book!


----------



## wct4life (Sep 14, 2004)

Sooo, how did all you x-smokers quit? Those who smoke now, what's your plan? 

I wanna quit smoking soon but I gotta quit the drinkin' first. No beer for 3 weeks so far. As soon as I feel that I got that kicked, I'm gonna try my hand with cig's. Been smokin to long. 10 years.
I decided that I'm To good looking to look/feel like crap when I'm 35.


----------



## jimmyq (Sep 14, 2004)

Quittin fer me. I just woke up one morning and said F this. I am done smokin. ate maybe three pieces of that disgusting gum over the next couple days and just toughed it out. havent had one since.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 14, 2004)

*Not me*

I used the patch, and the gum.

In 3 or 4 months, I _slowly_ weaned myself off.

I took my time, and it worked. For three years!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 14, 2004)

Cool deal Butch, We used to use the soap dish in the army to keep our smokes from gettin crushed and wet. Kudos.

Personally, I like drinkin, gamblin, smokin, chewin tobacco, fat girls and Little Debbies. Ya know why? When I die I want to look dead, I want people walkin by my caskett to start gaggin. "Ack!!! He stinks" I dont want to be burried though, I want to be cremated and thrown in the chili at the wake. I want every one to have a little taste of me when I dead and gone.
But before they do that I want them to cut off my pecker and throw that in after the fact. 6 words you dont want to hear at the wake, "there's a **** in the chili. Theres a nut in there to, I know if theres one theres probibly two, I aint eatin that stuff!"



 Kenn


----------



## pbtree (Sep 15, 2004)

I am with jimmyq - I smoked for ten years, and then one day out of the blue it struck me what a dumb a** habit it was. I had a half a pack left, and I threw it on the ground and stomped the daylights outta the sucker. 

That was back in 1982. Been clean ever since, and felt better pretty much right away. 

To be honest, there are times to this day when I still would love to light up, but I have so far stuck to my guns and not given in!

Besides, do the math. With the money you save, you can always pick up a new chain saw every couple of years or so!


----------



## treeman45246 (Sep 15, 2004)

Patch got me through the first week, but I wanted a cig almost every waking hour for the first month. I'm only on day 59 now, but I will make it. How do you go back after 3 years, Butch?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 15, 2004)

Jail.


----------



## tomreeve (Sep 15, 2004)

I smoked for a pack a day for 5 years. For the past 3 I have been cutting it back. Now I am a pack every two-three weeks. I think that i will stay here awhile.
tom


----------



## jamie (Sep 15, 2004)

*never give up*

never started so i can never give up.....im that smarmy git in the pub chocking while you puff away happily.

dont drink much, probably about 2 - 3 pints a week on average. 

as for smoking you ingest soo much crap without it why add extra to it

jamie


----------



## wct4life (Sep 15, 2004)

Maybe we should start A.S.S.A. Arborist site smokers anonymous.


----------



## arboromega (Sep 15, 2004)

not a bad idea wct ...ill turn here for support. my father was smoking 25 years quit cold turkey and has been off em 15 years. still says he has cravings and said the moment the doctors tell him hes too old and close to death his frist request will be a pack of marlboros.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 15, 2004)

*I'm quitting.*

I need 10 more degrees, so the patch will stick.

Even, using duct tape.


----------



## ORclimber (Sep 15, 2004)

Never took up the habit. Seeing my grandpa die of lung cancer and choking on my dad's second hand smoke as a kid turned me off to it. Used to throw dad's cigerettes in the garbage when he wasn't looking, that pizzed him off. In the late 70's He went to a hypnotist and quit after 20+ years.


----------



## wct4life (Sep 15, 2004)

So, here's my cancer rolecall. Minus one grandfather and one uncle. My pop is going downhill quick, misc smoking related problems. Then there is my bro. White collar, no physical activity, smokes 'round 2 packs a day. He and I help our folks move a couple of years ago. He couldn't keep up. Winded within a hour or so. At least I'm active.

Like I stated earlier, I'm now quitting beer then the smoking. They go together to well so for me to quit the cig's, I gotta give 'em both up. In about two months my groundies are gonna hate me.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 15, 2004)

*Nope.*

I will smoke my last cigarette when I go to bed, throw away what's left, awake in the morning, slap on the patch, and at the first urging I will pop a 4mg piece of gum in, until I get dizzy.

It works great, just costs a tad bit.

And believe me, a cigarette is the last thing on yur mind!


----------



## wct4life (Sep 15, 2004)

> It works great, just costs a tad bit.



Butch, if you think about, it's the same cost as smoking. Most of thos "programs" cost $50 for two weeks. I spend that on smokes.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 15, 2004)

Actually, it costs more than smoking when you do it like I do, with the patch _and_ the gum.

But, I think it's worth it.


----------



## jimmyq (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Butch, if yer gunna giver a go at quittin, power to ya man!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Sep 16, 2004)

i gave up for 7 years and guess what i started again,smoked for 3 more years then gave up at 1 min to 12am 1999..but i could easy smoke a cig rite now i love a smoke..i did the gum for a bit half pack to be exact but imo will power is what makes you quit..oh plus seeing my pals father die of various lung diseases[and i mean more than one disease at once] not at all nice  he was 56


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 16, 2004)

I feel that always, deep inside, a part of me will allways be able to enjoy tobacco. It never really leaves you, you just put it to the side, and ignore it as best as possible.

It's just too bad of a monkey to have crawling on yur back...


----------



## John Ellison (Sep 17, 2004)

Rocky, I used the Jolly Rancher cure for Copehagen. Also Bazooka buble gum. They are also kind of hard to quit. Carried the JRs in an old Cope can when it rained so they wouldnt get messed up.
You can do it Butch 

John


----------



## biker (Sep 18, 2004)

I quit by using smoke away (actually a knock of version) 25 bucks on ebay. After day 1 I never desired another smoke. It's been 3 years.
The one side affect I expierienced was...Just make sure you have toilet paper in the truck.
Good luck,
T


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 18, 2004)




----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 19, 2004)

I couldn't type this much in a pm and not slap it in this thread. I was axed to send one of my smoke carriers, but it's so simple to make...

So, Tony, here ya go...


It ain't nothing but a plastic cig case with a loop of aquarium tubing duct taped around it.

Then, permanently attach the tubing part to yur saddle with a couple, three screwlinks/whatever. Allow it to hang loose, at whatever length you determine works for you.

Make sure you attach the tubing(small rope?) to the right part of the two halves of the cig case, so the smokes hang/bang around in the upside-down position.

Repeat the same procedure for the bic lighter, but don't perm attach it to yur saddle. Duh.

Look back at the pics...


And quit smoking!!!


----------



## glens (Sep 20, 2004)

tobacco


----------



## alanarbor (Sep 25, 2004)

Cold turkey.... it's the only way that worked for me. Watching my mom die from lung cancer was some extra motivation. Ironically, I was in the best shape ever when I smoked, I could drag more brush, hump more wood, body thrust 70 feet and always have a smoke burning. Lit more than a few off the chainsaw muffler when a lighter died, or I ran out of matches. I know I'm better off (heavier too), but there's not a day that goes by that I don't want to burn one......3 years and counting


----------



## wiley_p (Sep 25, 2004)

for awhile American Spirit was selling their smokes in metal boxes kept a couple around, works just fine, usually only smoke on rigging removals anyway. and on large trees a small pack with Siggs and food/water is in the tree anyway. Saves gettinbg fuel and water sent up.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 30, 2005)

So, anybody quit smoking lately?


----------



## jason j ladue (May 1, 2005)

no smokes since wednsday, but i dont think right now is the time for me to stop alltogether...


----------



## Yin (May 1, 2005)

I'm not ready yet :/ I did quit for 28 days once though. Then my papermill went on strike and with a new addition to the family and newely aquired bills I guess stress got the best of me .
I'll give it a go again sometime I guess. Sooner that later. The buggers are over five bucks a pack heh.


----------



## Ekka (May 2, 2005)

I was a Benson & Hedges special filter (16mg nico) 40 per day smoker and quit in 1996. That was after 20 years of heavy smoking.

I did a course that came from USA, called Smokenders. Cost $800 to do the course, teaches you not to smoke, no withdrawal symptoms, not to become a reformed smoker and how to deal with all of the addictions and triggers .... such as ....

Phone rings, you head for the cigs, ashtray then the phone.

Jump in the car, start to drive off and light a cig up.

The ole coffee & cig.

How could even think of a beer without a cig!

As you leave your locked car you check your pockets for the cigs and lighter, but locked the keys in the car.

A cig before breakfast!

Your only mates are smokers.

Gotta have that cig after a feed.

Step out of the tree, get your harness off and light up a cig.

You're not in control but a slave of a bad habit that KILLS.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 2, 2005)

I'm still quit, but I gotta be careful.


----------



## treeman45246 (May 2, 2005)

I quit last July, started again for a week in Feb., and haven't had one again since the 15th of Feb.


----------



## jason j ladue (May 2, 2005)

how longzit been butch? a few months now?


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 2, 2005)

I think I'm past six months, now.


----------



## pmuscato (May 2, 2005)

I can remember when you didn't have to pack your smokes up in a tree. Just have the groundie open your 3-strand manila and stick in a cig. Pack a lighter or matches. Boy I just showed my age.


----------



## jason j ladue (May 3, 2005)

hmm, wow, good job butch! for some reason i thought i remembered you falling off the wagon and getting back on...do you still get cravings? do you notice the difference in your health?


----------



## 056 kid (May 3, 2005)

Smoke on the ground and have a chaw of Levi in a tree. It's fun to spit on things when your in a tree, but not on the ground!


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 3, 2005)

No, I haven't had the first taste of tobacco since I quit. I could start smoking in an instant, I just don't let that instant pop up. I entertain the notion of dipping, but I'm enjoying not paying exoborant prices anymore. I have gained about 10 lbs.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (May 3, 2005)

i remember three strand fondly... spend my grounding years sending up lit fags in the little loop you get when you twisted it...
and the godawful twists and knots if you did a bailout descent - if you managed to drop 20 or 30 feet before you hit one, the bounce on nylon 3strand could be quite spectacular ;-)


----------



## JODY MESSICK (May 3, 2005)

I smoked for 10 years and i havent had 1 in a lil over 2 years now


----------



## jason j ladue (May 4, 2005)

:angel: stay strong holmes. man, dont chew! that cant  be better for you than smoking.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 9, 2005)

Still quit! Anybody else laid em down?


----------



## TREETX (Jul 10, 2005)

This next weekend will be 2 months for me.

I started at 24 after breakin my jaw. Couldn't eat or dip snuff, but I could smoke. The jaw healed and the smokes stayed. 1 month before turning 30, I figured it was a good time to quit. I figure that I don't want to be owned by a habit. That and when I look back at life, I don't think I will say, "Jeez, I wish I smoked more..."

Now, my rule is that I don't smoke anything that doesn't get me high.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 10, 2005)

Good rule!


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 10, 2005)

im one the same plan


----------

